# my oscar screwed up an eye



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

he must have run into some driftwood while chasing a little convict or something. one of his eyes is completely ruined. its disgusting looking. its completely open like waters going inside his head...and it looks like bacteria is starting to form on it. he is eating but is completely blind on that side and is just kinda "sulking" at the top of the tank. when i first saw him i just wanted to euthanize him, but ive seen lots of fish with an injured eye so thought i would see what you guys thought. ill get a picture in a bit. btw i know this is the wrong section but there just isnt much activity in disease/injury section.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

heres how it should look, for reference....










heres a couple shots of the injured eye


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

dont panic. this is not unheard of at all.

the fuzzy stuff you see around his eye is in fact dead lens (the part that covers the actual eye).

first thing to do is to eliminate any sharp edge items in the tank. this goes for anyone with fish that have the ability to harm themselves under their own strength.

next, you want to treat him in the simplest way possible. this is actually a case where adding a few spoon fulls of aquarium salt will help encourage his bodies own natural ability to heal. eventually with clean water his eyes will clear and the fuzz you see will heal.

unfortunatly there is not real way of knowing whether he damaged the actual eye from the picture. chances are he probably did minor damage. in any case, his eye may be slightly deformed forever, however, the effects will be limited. he will still see and will not be in distress.

i would recomend clean clean water...hes open to infection very much in his wounded area. keep water clean, add some stress coating to give him topical comfort accompanied by some salt to promote healing. let time do the rest...

keep me notified and if anything changes for better or worse, PM me...


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Jan 10, 2008)

It happened to my P once. I added salt n raised temp little bit. It takes time to heal.. bout 2 weeks it took my fish.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

salt always works" ive never actualy seen a eye that bad" but i bet salt well speed the healing


----------

